# Replace your small batteries with auto types



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

Just a suggestion - most likely for the older models, but my JD180 came with one of those small batteries they use in golf carts 

Anyhow, I had to replace them every couple of years for about $25-35.

So one day I decided to go to Wallyworld and found a nice "small" sized auto battery.

It happened to FIT into the old battery holder. I got one of those post extenders with the screws and connected the wires there.

Now that baby starts any time winter or summer AND I rarely have to charge it, other than normal operation. It holds the charge much longer, has much better starting and cold cranking characteristics AND it is guaranteed for YEARS.

Cant beat the price of a good auto battery vs. the golf cart ones - they last a LOT LONGER.
I hope that this helps.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Good suggestion. I agree completely. Whenever possible I use an automotive type battery. 
I even modified the battery box to accommodate one.
Harry :tractorsm


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HarryG _
> *Good suggestion. I agree completely. Whenever possible I use an automotive type battery.
> I even modified the battery box to accommodate one.
> Harry :tractorsm *


 What I've used for 30 or 35 years.


----------



## olcowhand (Dec 21, 2006)

All mine that can hold a small auto battery have them. Waaay outlast age wise & cranking wise. And not really more expensive....actually much cheaper since they last 3 to 4 times longer.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by olcowhand _
> *All mine that can hold a small auto battery have them. Waaay outlast age wise & cranking wise. And not really more expensive....actually much cheaper since they last 3 to 4 times longer. *


 And they'll crank and start in the cold too!


----------



## jrivera82rolla (Sep 20, 2011)

hello daniel i was suggested by a friend that u might be able to help me find a part for my massey 1650? can u help thank's in advance


----------



## hauler (Sep 17, 2011)

auto batteries are the way to go if you can make it fit....i know one old fellow that modifies any mower he has and most of the batteries were mounted outside the engine compartment using longer cables...not to sure that i would do something like that but it has been working for him for many years


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

My dad was able to modify my old MTD to take a larger tractor battery - he cut the area under the seat open a bit more, then used an old computer case as the new tray - cables were long enough .

I have a couple tractors i mounted the batteries on the back - only problem is if theyre the vent type , the battery acid WILL leak out and corrode the chassis.


----------

